# Conficker installiert Fake-Virenscanner



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Conficker installiert Fake-Virenscanner gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Conficker installiert Fake-Virenscanner


----------



## neuroheaven (13. April 2009)

wer auch immer dafür verantwortlich ist...ich möchte dieser person bitte persönlich begegnern


----------



## Black_Beetle (13. April 2009)

N e r d


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. April 2009)

Auch wenn ich es vom Prinzip her sch... finde, muss man den(n) Erschafer(n) doch ein wenig respekt zollen... 

Der Conficker ist eine wahre *Meisterarbeit*... 

Womit ich aber nicht sagen will, dass ich es toll finde, dass so etwas im World-Wide-Web sein unwesen treibt...


----------



## Stranger (13. April 2009)

Hola,

Also meiner Meinung nach gehört er sicher schon zur intelligenten Sorte ABER mit einem guten aktuellen Wächter/Scanner ist er selbst für Hasardeure kein Problem !
Ich denke es ist halt auch ziemlich "in" und medien/verkaufswirksam ständig irgendwelche apokalyptischen Meldung über DIESEN EINEN Schädling zu veröffentlichen weil ihn mittlerweile fast jeder, zumindest vom Namen her kennt...

Gruß Stranger


----------



## el barto (13. April 2009)

Stimme Stanger zu.

Hat das Teil eigentlich schon irgendwas richtig schlimmes angestellt?
Der verbreitet sich über all, wobei er sich mit andauernder zeit ja auch immer besser eindämmen lässt, und tut nichts außergewöhnliches. (??)

mfg el barto


----------



## DarkTaur (13. April 2009)

Eigentlich müssten die Anbieter dadurch sehr leicht zu schnappen sein. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das Geld über hunderte von Bankkonten geschleust und somit "gewaschen" wird.


----------



## AchtBit (13. April 2009)

"Spyware Protect 2009 changed my life."

Also wenn ich mal sowas von nem Virusscanner, fake oder nicht,sag, dann sollt ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken über mein Leben machen.


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. April 2009)

Ich könnt den Typen killen, der hat meinem Vater den PC ruiniert. Jetzt konnte ich 3 Stunden Windows neuinstallieren.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Stranger (13. April 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Ich könnt den Typen killen, der hat meinem Vater den PC ruiniert. Jetzt konnte ich 3 Stunden Windows neuinstallieren.
> 
> grüße, Railroads



Avira Free @ default !!??


----------



## AchtBit (13. April 2009)

Stranger schrieb:


> Avira Free @ default !!??


 
Joa, hab ich aber auch erst, nachdem Virut32 GenC bei mir gewütet hat.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. April 2009)

Mit der Installation vom Betriebssystem ist es ja nicht getan. Treiber müssen Installiert werden, Tools und Programme mit dennen man arbeitet müssen wieder drauf, falls Daten gesichert wurden müssen sie wieder aufgespielt werden und zuletzt noch Windows konfigurieren und einstellen... Da können auch locker mehr als 3 Std für drauf gehen...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (13. April 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Mit der Installation vom Betriebssystem ist es ja nicht getan. Treiber müssen Installiert werden, Tools und Programme mit dennen man arbeitet müssen wieder drauf, falls Daten gesichert wurden müssen sie wieder aufgespielt werden und zuletzt noch Windows konfigurieren und einstellen... Da können auch locker mehr als 3 Std für drauf gehen...


ja da können definitiv mehr als 3 stunden draufgehen...
bin seit Dienstag dran

naja eig seit Samstag (4.4.09)
aber windows war beim ersten mal zu dumm um sich richtig zu installieren


----------



## BigBubby (13. April 2009)

el barto schrieb:


> Stimme Stanger zu.
> 
> Hat das Teil eigentlich schon irgendwas richtig schlimmes angestellt?
> Der verbreitet sich über all, wobei er sich mit andauernder zeit ja auch immer besser eindämmen lässt, und tut nichts außergewöhnliches. (??)
> ...



es sperrt den admin aus, damit schädigt er firmen.
Dazu halt die genannte "falsche" antivierensoftware. Man nennt sowas glaube ich trickbetrug


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. April 2009)

soundcooler schrieb:


> ehm... z.b. acronis true image...
> in 5 min alles fertig, falls man nach neuinstallation mit allen treiber etc. ein backup gemacht macht...


 
Genau, falls man ein Backup gemacht hat... und falls nicht...!?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. April 2009)

Das wäre doch viel zu offensichtlich, wenn Conficker plötzlich sagt, wo man Geld hinüberweisen soll. Dadurch würde man doch die Täter in wenigen Stunden entlarven...


----------



## Harlekin (13. April 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> und falls nicht...!?


Daraus lernen....


----------



## BigBubby (13. April 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Das wäre doch viel zu offensichtlich, wenn Conficker plötzlich sagt, wo man Geld hinüberweisen soll. Dadurch würde man doch die Täter in wenigen Stunden entlarven...



man müßte auch nachweisen, dass der programmierer zu den leuten gehört.
Das ist nicht so einfach.
Konficker könnte sich auch den spaß erlauben und sagen, dass man an mikrosoft überweisen solle. Deshalb haben die ihn aber nicht gemacht...


----------



## Harlekin (13. April 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Das wäre doch viel zu offensichtlich, wenn Conficker plötzlich sagt, wo man Geld hinüberweisen soll. Dadurch würde man doch die Täter in wenigen Stunden entlarven...


Wie denn?
Ich mein, die Nigeria- Connection macht sowas ähnliches (per Mail) ja schon länger, und die hat auch noch keiner geschnappt.

Es gibt schon noch Banken, bei denen man sowas rel. anonym machen kann. Glaub das war die "Western Union"...


----------



## Gast20150401 (13. April 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> man müßte auch nachweisen, dass der programmierer zu den leuten gehört.
> Das ist nicht so einfach.
> Konficker könnte sich auch den spaß erlauben und sagen, dass man an mikrosoft überweisen solle. Deshalb haben die ihn aber nicht gemacht...



......schon richtig.Nen Dachschaden haben die Macher vom Conficker aber auf jeden Fall.Sollte man nicht auch noch finanziell unterstützen,wer weiß wer davon bezahlt wird.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. April 2009)

Na die Rusische Mafia natürlich...


----------



## BigBubby (13. April 2009)

frankreddien schrieb:


> Nen Dachschaden haben die Macher vom Conficker aber auf jeden Fall.



Dachschaden? Ich würde sie als äußerst intelligent bezeichnen.
Erst auf hamlos machen, möglichst viele systeme utnerwandern, dann erst agressiver werden und geld verdienen.

Ich hätte mir ja gewünscht, dass sie sich den spaß machen und sich umbennen in Skynet. Was da dann wohl los wäre


----------



## Gast20150401 (13. April 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Dachschaden? Ich würde sie als äußerst intelligent bezeichnen.
> Erst auf hamlos machen, möglichst viele systeme utnerwandern, dann erst agressiver werden und geld verdienen.
> 
> Ich hätte mir ja gewünscht, dass sie sich den spaß machen und sich umbennen in Skynet. Was da dann wohl los wäre



Sicher sind die schon Intelligent.Sowas muß man erst mal auf die beine stellen,aber leider stimmt die Richtung nicht....


----------



## Gast20150401 (13. April 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Na die Rusische Mafia natürlich...



Glaube eher das da Psychologisch geschulte Leute hinter stehen,die genauso wie am 11.Sep.2001 möglichst viel schaden anrichten wollen,auch in psychischer hinsicht bei der Bevölkerung um damit höhere Personen (Regierung) unter Druck zu setzen.An Fiesheit und Falschheit mangelt es denen nicht.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. April 2009)

Wuhuhuuu, der Conficker als Teil einer Verschwörungstheorie...!?


----------



## Gast20150401 (13. April 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Wuhuhuuu, der Conficker als Teil einer Verschwörungstheorie...!?



..naja nu,was meinste was die verrückt sein müssen,so vielen Personen den Pc zu versauen.Das hat schon nen Hintergrund.....so einen Conficker Wurm muß man erst mal erfinden und schreiben,bei dem Aufwand ist in deren Birne alles möglich.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. April 2009)

Aber zu welcher Organisation gehören den d.M.n. diese "Psychologisch geschulten Leute"...?


----------



## fabs (13. April 2009)

_Die Spur des Conficker führt immer noch in die Ukraine, denn Conficker lädt die Scareware Spyware Protect 2009 von Servern herunter, die sich laut Kaspersky in diesem Land befinden._

Klingt etwas daneben. Einerseits genialer Programmierer und andererseits naiver Kapitalist. Wer sowas programmiert, hostet garantiert nicht auf Servern im Heimatland.


----------



## Gast20150401 (13. April 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Aber zu welcher Organisation gehören den d.M.n. diese "Psychologisch geschulten Leute"...?



Geh mal davon aus,das Terroranschläge und Computerkrimminalität gezielt ,egal welcher Art geplant werden.Die Leute im Hintergrund können aus jeder Riege kommen,*Krimminelle gibt es in jedem Bereich.*Sollche aufwändigen Dinge wie der 11.Sep oder Conficker haben ihren Hintergrund,insbesondere wenn ein direkter Angriff nicht möglich ist.Du darftst nicht vergessen,die Hintergrundpersonen/Entwickler wollen nicht erkannt werden....und die wollen offentsichtlich psychischen und finanziellen Schaden anrichten und damit ein Ziel erreichen.Haben die Bürger Schaden und Angst muß der Staat schützend eingreifen.....okay?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. April 2009)

Wenn der Conficker ein Werkzeug zur Politischen Manipulation ist, kann er ja nur von den Amis kommen...


----------



## Harlekin (13. April 2009)

frankreddien schrieb:


> Glaube eher das da Psychologisch geschulte Leute hinter stehen,die genauso wie am 11.Sep.2001 möglichst viel schaden anrichten wollen,auch in psychischer hinsicht bei der Bevölkerung um damit höhere Personen (Regierung) unter Druck zu setzen.An Fiesheit und Falschheit mangelt es denen nicht.


Nene...
dahinter dürfte schon das organisierte Verbrechen stecken, mit dem simplen Ziel Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Gast20150401 (13. April 2009)

Harlekin schrieb:


> Nene...
> dahinter dürfte schon das organisierte Verbrechen stecken, mit dem simplen Ziel Geld zu verdienen.



...sicher wird erst mal Geld verdient,auch illegale Taten müssen bezahlt werden.


----------



## Gast20150401 (13. April 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Wenn der Conficker ein Werkzeug zur Politischen Manipulation ist, kann er ja nur von den Amis kommen...



Würde keine Nationalität beschuldigen,eher machtbesessene Organisationen,die überall her kommen können.


----------



## Harlekin (13. April 2009)

frankreddien schrieb:


> ...sicher wird erst mal Geld verdient,auch illegale Taten müssen bezahlt werden.


Glaub halt was du willst...
Aber es soll doch tatsächlich noch Kriminelle geben, die einfach nur reich werden wollen...


----------



## gumbel (13. April 2009)

hätte man nicht einfach nur vor ~5 Monaten das als äußerst wichtig (weil außerhalb der Patchdays erschienen) eingestufte XP-Update installieren müssen um den Infektionsweg für Conficker zu schließen?


----------



## Gast20150401 (13. April 2009)

Harlekin schrieb:


> Glaub halt was du willst...
> Aber es soll doch tatsächlich noch Kriminelle geben, die einfach nur reich werden wollen...



...wollen wir mal hoffen das du recht hast.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. April 2009)

Ich glaube auch nicht an eine Verschwörungstheorie...


----------



## Eckism (13. April 2009)

Die einen nennen ihn Conficker, die anderen Bundestrojaner!!!

War nur ein Scherz, bevor es losgeht mit Trojaner, Wurm, Virus und was es sonst noch so gibt!


----------



## crmnt (13. April 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Ich könnt den Typen killen, der hat meinem Vater den PC ruiniert. Jetzt konnte ich 3 Stunden Windows neuinstallieren.
> 
> grüße, Railroads



Selbst schuld, der Patch kam wie schon oft geschrieben vor einigen Monaten, hätte man den installiert hätte man jetzt keine Probleme...
Na gut, bei einigen ist das ja nicht möglich...entweder kümmern Sie sich nicht um die Sicherheit oder man hat nur so ein halbes Windows, was nicht durch die WGA Prüfung kommt... 8-)

Meiner Meinung nach trifft es die richtigen Personen, solche Viren wie Conficker (die Sicherheitslücken nutzen, die bei aktuellen Systemen geschlossen sein sollten) sollte es öfter geben!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. April 2009)

crmnt schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach trifft es die richtigen Personen, solche Viren wie Conficker (die Sicherheitslücken nutzen, die bei aktuellen Systemen geschlossen sein sollten) sollte es öfter geben!



Stimmt, sogesehen müsste man den Conficker in DauFicker oder Auto-Win-Update-Muffel-Ficker umbenennen.


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. April 2009)

Ich kümmer mich doch normalerweise nicht um den PC, ich hab nur Windows neuinstalliert.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## majorguns (13. April 2009)

crmnt schrieb:


> Selbst schuld, der Patch kam wie schon oft geschrieben vor einigen Monaten, hätte man den installiert hätte man jetzt keine Probleme...
> Na gut, bei einigen ist das ja nicht möglich...entweder kümmern Sie sich nicht um die Sicherheit oder man hat nur so ein halbes Windows, was nicht durch die WGA Prüfung kommt... 8-)
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach trifft es die richtigen Personen, solche Viren wie Conficker (die Sicherheitslücken nutzen, die bei aktuellen Systemen geschlossen sein sollten) sollte es öfter geben!


Es gibt alledings viele Leute die sich damit nicht so auskennen und nicht wissen das/wie man updates machen kann/sollte.
Allerdings kann man mit einem nicht Originalem Windows Updates machen ich weiß nicht ob alle aber Sicherheitsupdates gehen immer selbst wenn Microsoft "weiß" das dieses OS nicht Original ist.


----------



## Chriss4Cross (13. April 2009)

> Meiner Meinung nach trifft es die richtigen Personen, solche Viren wie Conficker (die Sicherheitslücken nutzen, die bei aktuellen Systemen geschlossen sein sollten) sollte es öfter geben!



Würde es solche Viren aber nicht geben, müssten auch keine Sicherheitslücken geschlossen werden und es gäbe nicht so viele Patches...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. April 2009)

majorguns schrieb:


> Es gibt alledings viele Leute die sich damit nicht so auskennen und nicht wissen das/wie man updates machen kann/sollte.
> Allerdings kann man mit einem nicht Originalem Windows Updates machen ich weiß nicht ob alle aber Sicherheitsupdates gehen immer selbst wenn Microsoft "weiß" das dieses OS nicht Original ist.


 
Leute die sich damit nicht auskennen sollen sich sich mal damit beschäftigen oder besser den Stecker aus der Telefondose ziehen...

Und das Microsoft selbst bei illegalen Kopien Sicherheitsupdates zulässt soll doch genau das vermeiden, was mit dem Conficker passiert ist... Die Verbreitung von solchen dingen... 
Was mich zu meinem ersten Absatz zurück bringt... Denn diejenigen die ihr OS nicht aktuell halten und nicht mit entsprechender Software sichern tragen dazu bei, dass sich so etwas wie der Conficker einfach verbreiten kann...


----------



## crmnt (14. April 2009)

@Railroads: Und bei der Installation fein keine Haken umstellen, also die automatischen Updates aktiviert lassen, gell? 

Die, die sich mit Computern nicht so auskennen, sollten bei Ihren PC bei der Installation (so wie es auch von Komplett-PC-Herstellern ausgeliefert wird) alles bei dem "Empfohlenen" lassen, dann installieren sich meines Wissens nach die Updates automatisch...

Und @Chriss4Cross: "Würde es solche Viren aber nicht geben, müssten auch keine Sicherheitslücken geschlossen werden und es gäbe nicht so viele Patches..." - meinst du das positiv oder negativ? Wenn die Sicherheitslücken nicht geschlossen werden, bleiben Lücken - das wollen wir doch nicht^^ Dann stehen ja alle Türen offen...Missbrauch kann man nicht ausschließen.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. April 2009)

@ crmnt: Nur leider hat nicht jeder, der keine Ahnung hat, ein Original OS und das einfachste ist dann die automatischen Updates einfach auszuschalten... Ganz Toll...


----------



## AchtBit (14. April 2009)

Sicherheitsupdates ?? Was ist das?

Die ständige Updaterei geht mir gewaltig aufm Senkel. Und ich praktizier die nur in meinem Vista. Mein Xp hat den Standard SP3 drauf und das wars.

Wenn man normal mit dem PC arbeitet, dann bekommt man son Schrott auch nicht. Den einzigen Virus, den ich am PC je hatte, war eine Virut Variante, die ich versehendlich SELBST reingelassen hab.

Ich hatte vorher nichtmal ne Antiviren Software installiert. 

Zu Sicherheit, falls ich mal im Zustand am PC geh, hab ich jetzt aber ne AV Soft drauf.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. April 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Das wäre doch viel zu offensichtlich, wenn Conficker plötzlich sagt, wo man Geld hinüberweisen soll. Dadurch würde man doch die Täter in wenigen Stunden entlarven...


Och Thunderchen, du hast wirklich keine Ahnung, oder ?!

Die Welt der Trickbetrügerei ist VERDAMMT groß ....


----------



## Harlekin (14. April 2009)

Chriss4Cross schrieb:


> Würde es solche Viren aber nicht geben, müssten auch keine Sicherheitslücken geschlossen werden und es gäbe nicht so viele Patches...


Ja, die Welt wäre tatsächlich eine bessere, wenn es das Böse nicht geben würde...


----------



## el barto (14. April 2009)

Harlekin schrieb:


> Ja, die Welt wäre tatsächlich eine bessere, wenn es das Böse nicht geben würde...



Die Diskusion wäre zu lang und kompliziert... gibt es aber schöne Bücher drüber  aber letztendlich würde es ohne "böses" nicht funktionieren... und was "böses" überhaupt ist, wäre dann die nächste Frage... aber schönes Thema  

Na gut... auf den Virus kann die Welt in der Tat gut verzichten. 

mfg el barto


----------



## Stranger (15. April 2009)

Und wenn er sich ausgetobt und seinen Zweck erfüllt hat kommt der nächste / modifizierte usw. usw. usw..............


----------



## Gast20150401 (15. April 2009)

Harlekin schrieb:


> Nene...
> dahinter dürfte schon das organisierte Verbrechen stecken, mit dem simplen Ziel Geld zu verdienen.



Lies mal:
Conficker: Nach Fake-Virenscanner kommt Spam-Schleuder - conficker, wurm, schadcode, virenscanner

mfg


----------



## Harlekin (15. April 2009)

frankreddien schrieb:


> Lies mal:
> Conficker: Nach Fake-Virenscanner kommt Spam-Schleuder - conficker, wurm, schadcode, virenscanner
> 
> mfg


Und... was?


----------

